# iJust2 Tank and Eleaf 0.3 ohm Coils



## MetalGearX (27/1/16)

Is there any vendor out there that can tell me if they have stock of the Ijust 2 tank and the Eleaf 0.3 ohm replaceable coils?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (27/1/16)

We have the coils and tanks arrive on Friday latest

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

